

The speech that Nixon never gave: ‘In event of moon disaster’ - stollercyrus
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/speech-nixon-never-gave-event-moon-disaster-171446192.html

======
kine
This is fascinating and chilling. Thanks for posting.

